# Raleigh wanna be



## BroCraig (Apr 6, 2020)

I do love the Raleigh bikes. Would love to have one, an older one. For now I would like to at least simulate one? I guess all I really want is a cool looking headlight for my Racer. Any suggestions of one that is or looks vintage that puts out good light that will not cost me more than current black market toilet paper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2020)

Me myself and I would go with something along the lines of this. 









						3 LED Bicycle Bike Bright Front Light Headlight Vintage Flashlight Retro Lamp  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 LED Bicycle Bike Bright Front Light Headlight Vintage Flashlight Retro Lamp at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 6, 2020)

Aww. Link dead or not showing for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Aww. Link dead or not showing for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 7, 2020)

The link works for me.


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)

You definitely want LED light. I have the old Schwinn Approved / Soubietz generator lights . They are neat but they have as much illumination as a candle, and you have to be moving. There are more sophisticated models made in Germany that are 12 volt LED and will stayed illuminated for a period of 4minutes after you stop pedalling.
For safety reasons, I use this light set up with all my bikes. My vintage lights are pretty much for show, though they do work, I feel better having this set up. You can have your vintage look by quickly removing both lights.






			https://www.amazon.com/Cycle-Torch-Shark-Rechargeable-Light/dp/B0756LPR7H


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1169233
> 
> View attachment 1169234




Ah. That’s what I’m looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Sven said:


> You definitely want LED light. I have the old Schwinn Approved / Orbietz generator lights . They are neat but they have as much illumination as a candle, and you have to be moving. There are more sophisticated models made in Germany that are 12 volt LED and will stayed illuminated for a period of 4minutes after you stop pedalling.
> For safety reasons, I use this light set up with all my bikes. My vintage lights are pretty much for show, though they do work, I feel better having this set up. You can have your vintage look by quickly removing both lights.
> 
> View attachment 1169248
> ...




yeah, I have a small three LED light. it is fine, but certainly not fitting to the character of the bike. Checked out both "vintage" new LED lights on ebay and Amazon and not sure if they are the best. Saw the reviews and those always shut me off a bit if there are many who say, "Not good."


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> The link works for me.



Ah, it works for my browser, but not my phone


----------



## 1motime (Apr 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Me myself and I would go with something along the lines of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$4.99 with $1.99 shipping from China!?!?!?  Buyer beware!  Vegas is shut down.  If anyone needs to gamble step up to the table!


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 7, 2020)

1motime said:


> $4.99 with $1.99 shipping from China!?!?!?  Buyer beware!  Vegas is shut down.  If anyone needs to gamble step up to the table!




Yeah, not buying from China right now. Seriously. Maybe I'm overcompensating, but hey, better safe than sorry.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2020)

Well I didn't say buy that one from China.    Please comprehend what's written.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Well I didn't say buy that one from China.  Please comprehend what's written.




I understood. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 7, 2020)

It would probably be best to find a raleigh with a headlight and pull the light off it and mount it to your racer to get that raleigh look...


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Ha. Or actually get a Raleigh. I just might have to have that as a goal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

